# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Distance between GPO and gas cooktop ?

## badger99

Hi 
Looking for guidance or preferably a reference to a standard that tells me minimum distance required between a gas cooktop and a double powerpoint. 
Thanks

----------


## Bros

From the electrical side I don't believe there is any restriction. Saying that a large amount of common sense would be required when positioning the outlet so it is not exposed to excessive heat or moisture from use of the stove

----------


## chalkyt

This question came up about 12 months ago, and as Bros says, the conclusion was that there doesn't appear to be any restrictions from the electrical side apart from the usual "safe and workmanlike" stuff. You might like to post it on the plumbing forum as they have all sorts of gas restrictions re position of bottles in relation to windows, doors etc.

----------


## badger99

Thankyou for your resonses, here's what I received from the SA govt certifiers 
There is no minimum distance specified in AS/NZS 3000:2007. 
However clause 1.5.14 requires that an electrical installation is protected against external influences such as temperature. Clause 1.6.1 states that an installation should facilitate safe operation, inspection, testing and maintenance. The only other documentation which may stipulate minimum safe distances would be the manufacturers instructions for the cook top.
I have spoken to the gas inspectors who also have no minimum distances stated, they recommend as a rule of thumb 300mm horizontal from the edge of the cook top. 
Regards *Peter Lister*
Senior Electrical Technical Standards and Safety Officer *Office of the Technical Regulator* _Energy Markets and Programs_ _Department for Manufacturing,
Innovation, Trade, Resources and Energy_
T  +61 (8) 8226 5518
F  +61 (8) 8226 5529
L8, 11 Waymouth St
Adelaide, South Australia 5000
GPO Box 1264
Adelaide, South Australia 5001 peter.lister@sa.gov.au
Website: www.technicalregulator.sa.gov.au

----------

